# Starting a Meetup



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I have noticed a few posts about people wishing there was a meetup in their area. I am an organizer of multiple meetups and I am willing to help any one who wants to start one in their area. It cost $72 for 6 months, but for those just starting out, I can start it on my account and hand it off to you if it turns successful. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I really thought I would have a more positive response from this post.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm too much of a chicken


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I'm too much of a chicken


Aren't we all. For me starting the meetup and being the point of contact was a lot easier than going to someone else's meetup and walking up to a bunch of strangers and saying "Hi, are you the meetup?". Now that is nerve racking. Being organizer, well, you already kown you are the meetup, lol. You just have a bunch of nervous people walking up to you.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanted to start one, but it seems there no other socially anxious ppl in southern md, so I have sort of given up.


----------



## abacab (Dec 7, 2009)

*I'm interested*

I'm interested, although I'd have to know more about what services you provide.


----------

